# Car Club plaques...



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Hello there i'm an artist and have been painting since the age of 16 and now almost 30 i'm trying to set my own mark... Currently I'm looking to do a piece on the car clubs of lowriding... I've collected a lot of clubs plaques for my imager of lowriding... But some i'm having a hard time finding... I'm really intrested in the ones from L.A. and Cali that have been around for 10 years or longer... Lifestyle, Pharohs, Oldies, Imps, Klique, etc... I want to depic the history invovled w/ lowriding... Thanks in advance...  By the way this 1 will be called "Our World"

Trevis W. Meseroll


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh just for the record i do also have a few car club from other than Cali in the painting... New York, Michigan, Las Vegas, etc... Just wanting to get the 1's who shaped the sport of lowriding... I'll post up a pic very very soon... I too also have a few more pieces i just completed some lowrider themed, Scarface themed, Gangster themed and Casino themed aswell... I paint what is truely closest to my heart... Thanks to all who contribute to his great piece of art work... :biggrin: 

~T.M.~


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

14 yrs and counting ...


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=134029&hl= :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks to all who contributed... I will post up a pic of this masterpiece soon... I'm starting to sketches tonight and will be starting this week coming up... :biggrin: Thanks again and if any 1 has other pics of Car Clubs that have been very influential in this wonderful sport of ours post them up for a brother... L8TR...

~T.M.~


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE  

[attachmentid=412539]


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Check out any issue of StreetLow magazine. They always show plaques of the OG Cali clubs...


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

YO BRO, WE ARE ON THE EAST COAST, BUT WE HAVE BEEN IN EXISTENCE FOR 11 YEARS....I'D APPRECIATE BEING APART OF THIS....THANKS, PEACE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS C.C.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB 32 YEARS

TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB


----------



## little_gray (Sep 30, 2004)

we're a uk club...well getting setup and that - what you boys think to the plaque design?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Not chromed yet though...Sorry, I just realized that you wanted plaques from Cali...My bad bro... :biggrin:


----------



## PlaqueWerkz (May 14, 2003)

Trevis, If you need Pics just go to our site. Sorry it has not been updated latley, with the baby Carla has been really tied up but we have well over 100 more plaques to put up when we do. Hope it helps if you need any input let me know Bro      http://www.plaquewerkz.com




> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Feb 4 2005, 05:25 PM
> *Hello there i'm an artist and have been painting since the age of 16 and now almost 30 i'm trying to set my own mark...  Currently I'm looking to do a piece on the car clubs of lowriding...  I've collected a lot of clubs plaques for my imager of lowriding...  But some i'm having a hard time finding...  I'm really intrested in the ones from L.A. and Cali that have been around for 10 years or longer...  Lifestyle, Pharohs, Oldies, Imps, Klique, etc...  I want to depic the history invovled w/ lowriding...  Thanks in advance...    By the way this 1 will be called "Our World"
> 
> Trevis W. Meseroll
> [snapback]2684671[/snapback]​*


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

solow car club


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

solow car club


----------



## estilo car club (Jan 27, 2005)

est. chapter in 1994

[attachmentid=104870]


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

BIG THANKS to all on this project of mine... 1 LUV to Mark from Plaque Werks, your great homie... Hope you family is GREAT TOO... I'm still hunting for more historical plaques, took sketches and copies of all so far and i'm working it out my design... Really looking for "SouthSide" and a few others from the Cali area that have been around along time... The 1's on here so far are great and THANKS to all that have contributed to this thus far... GOOD LOOK'N OUT...  Keep'm coming... L8TR...

~T.M.~


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Still hunting after more plaques for my newest piece of art... I'm after some of the origiators of the game... Thee Originals, The Professionals, New Wave, Pharrohs, SouthSide, etc... Links or pics... Got ideas from what everybody has posted but would like to have a lot of plaques in this piece of art...

~T.M.~


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

*Please read this...*

Thanks again...

~T.M.~



> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Feb 18 2005, 11:03 PM
> *Still hunting after more plaques for my newest piece of art...  I'm after some of the origiators of the game...  Thee Originals, The Professionals, New Wave, Pharrohs, SouthSide, etc...  Links or pics...  Got ideas from what everybody has posted but would like to have a lot of plaques in this piece of art...
> 
> ~T.M.~
> [snapback]2745956[/snapback]​*


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

Shades Of Brown-Santa Ana, CA.
Since 1973


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks again Shades of Brown, homie... Good looking out... Wish is could find some of the other old car club plaques out there... I'm going to keep on trying, while i sketch up my designs... In a few weeks i should have it done... Thanks again to all...

~T.M.~


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

why just cali and not texas we got bad ass clubs thats been around for more then ten yrs


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Feb 18 2005, 09:17 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2746296[/snapback]​*


your over doin it they were around like a month :biggrin:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

No homie i'm collecting plaques from all over the U.S. and again i'm really wanting to get the oldest plaques possible... This is a piece on the history of lowriding in a scence... I've gotten Ny, Cali, Texas, ChiTown and etc... Keep them coming...


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Since 1974


----------



## estilo car club (Jan 27, 2005)

the plaque on the right is from our mother chapter of merced ca.
its from the early 70'
pics to big ill get back to you


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Feb 25 2005, 02:16 PM
> *your over doin it they were around like a month :biggrin:
> [snapback]2776529[/snapback]​*


The point is that is an old plaque from 95.....


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

:biggrin: Thanks to all that have contributed and i'm sketching this up and adding more to it daily to find the best compostion for the "Our World" painting about the history and the clubs who have molded lowriding into the WONDERFUL sport we all share and love... Again thanks to all and the History of lowriding has always intrested me and now i would like to give back to lowriding by creating a 1 or a kind piece of art... Thanks again from the bottom of my heart... 1 luv to lowriding...  

~T.M.~


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

:biggrin: Here's our's


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

<----------- :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

solow 4 life, hittin hard for 2005 ny watch out...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

......IF YOU CANT SEE IT IN THE PIC TRY LOOKIN AT THE AVATER......FROM SANTA ANA CALIFAS....25 YRS AND GETTING STRONGER.....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

CARTOONED OUT


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

LA'S FINEST C.C.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

RO Ryder, may be hard to come by a New Wave plaque, I lost mine many years ago. Some of my friends still have there's. If your looking for a picture of one I think I can get you one next month..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

RO Ryder, here is a drawing I made that is as close as I could get it to what the plaque actually looked like, there is also a picture of a guy from the club with his New Wave shirt on. The plaque and the shirt looked pretty much the same..
The plaque was bronze cast as most plaques were from that era by the former company that is now plaque werkz

[attachmentid=412172]

[attachmentid=412173]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 

[attachmentid=412181]


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


HERE IS PICTURE OF NEW WAVE C.C PLAQUE
( SAN DIEGO ) MY BROTHER IS FORM THE CLUB!


----------



## 2lowcav (Aug 29, 2005)

Low & Easy from El Paso


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

esco64, tell your brother old members are glad to hear there's still a chapter out there flying the New Wave plaque. Not sure what the anniversary date is but the clubs gotta be about 40 years old now.. I believe a guy named Bernard started the San Diego chapter back around 73-74.. :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 13 2006, 11:24 PM~4616152
> *
> *



NOW THATS A PLAQUE!! THATS NICE!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Mystic Styles...Fort Worth


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Jan 14 2006, 03:35 AM~4616199
> *NOW THATS A PLAQUE!! THATS NICE!!
> *


 agreed , that is one of the nicest plaques ive seen


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

New Jeresys On the Map


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

FRESH STYLZ LOWRIDER C.C. REPRESENTING AUSTRALIA :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=423376]


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

[attachmentid=423380]


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

we've been around for a while :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

and the plaque hasn't changed since the beginning in the late 70's


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

what do you think of colored plaques


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

what do u think


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

[attachmentid=435297][attachmentid=435297]


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

the brotherhoods


----------



## Jalapeno (Aug 6, 2005)

ATL IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

COLDBLOODED _CC
LOS ANGELES
NEBRASKA
ST.LOUIS
CHAPTERS


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 24 2006, 12:10 PM~4693760
> *the brotherhoods
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

[attachmentid=439934]


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't Be Fooled


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Shades Of Brown-Santa Ana, OG chapter started in santa ana in the early 70's by the our current vice presidents dad...id died out, dont know exactly aroung whats time...but our vice president brought it back around 3-4 years ago


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Jan 30 2006, 11:52 PM~4739671
> *Shades Of Brown-Santa Ana, OG chapter started in santa ana in the early 70's by the our current vice presidents dad...id died out, dont know exactly aroung whats time...but our vice president brought it back around 3-4 years ago
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Our BBQ Grill...

[attachmentid=443416]


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Feb 7 2005, 11:48 PM~2695282
> *TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB  32 YEARS
> 
> TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB
> ...


TECHNIQUES FOREVER FOREVER TECHNIQUES TFFT


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

12 Years in the game..............

[attachmentid=443443]


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Untouchable C.C............. Lansing, MI


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

8 years


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

1976-2006 30 YEARS RIDIN STRONG


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nuestro Estilo From San Diego Califas


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 5 2006, 09:45 PM~4557592
> *RO Ryder, here is a drawing I made that is as close as I could get it to what the plaque actually looked like, there is also a picture of a guy from the club with his New Wave shirt on. The plaque and the shirt looked pretty much the same..
> The plaque was bronze cast as most plaques were from that era by the former company that is now plaque werkz
> 
> ...


Back in the late 70's the "New Wave" San Jose chapter had some really hot cars. New Wave and New Style c.c. were happening clubs at that time. Several of my neighbors are in that photo and I was just out side the photo. It's never been the same.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

DONT FORGET DA ROLLERZ !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nu Image C.C. Close to 15years and still going ....


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

quote=different,Jan 14 2006, 02:21 PM~4619445]
agreed , that is one of the nicest plaques ive seen
[/quote]


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

TOGETHER WITH


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

wheres the painting out


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

LIVING IT UP CAR CLUB FROM ATLANTA GEORGIA


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Feb 20 2006, 12:11 PM~4886550
> *Untouchable C.C.............  Lansing, MI
> *


x2......est 1994


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

from houston tx est 1993


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

where is a good place i can get plaques made in southern cali??? ive been tryin to look around, and if u can give me a example of a price it would be for one


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

where is a good place i can get plaques made in southern cali??? ive been tryin to look around, and if u can give me a example of a price it would be for one


----------



## cyclopes98 (Aug 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

THIS OUR NEW PLAQUE


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## MR.SICK_T_3 (Jan 10, 2006)

NEW YORK


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

*Ga. SC. NC.*


----------

